# εν στενή εννοία Δημóσιο



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2012)

Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό; Βρήκα αναφορά σε διάφορους ιστότοπους, π.χ. εδώ. Από ό,τι βλέπω, εννοεί το Δημόσιο χωρίς ΟΤΑ, ΝΠΔΔ, πρόσωπα του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα. Πέρα από το _public sector in the narrow sense_, δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Καλύτερα *narrow public sector*, γιατί αυτό το _narrow sense_ δεν ξέρεις πώς το ερμηνεύει ο καθένας — όχι πως το _narrow public sector_ δεν απαιτεί τη διευκρινισούλα του.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 8, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, δεν αρκεί το civil service, δηλαδή ο public sector με τη στενή έννοια, δηλαδή χωρίς ΝΠΙΔ, ΟΤΑ, ΔΕΚΟ κλπ.;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Μα απαιτήσεις που έχετε... Εδώ ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε πόσοι είναι, πού είναι, ποιοι είναι, αν είναι, πόσα παίρνουν (επισήμως και πόσα ανεπισήμως), και θέλετε γλωσσικά παιχνίδια με στενές και ευρείες έννοιες. Και στον πρώτο καφέ μάλιστα!


"narrow public sector" site:gr
"narrow public sector" site:uk


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2012)

Αν μιλήσουμε όμως για οφειλές του δημοσίου με τη στενή έννοια, όπως λένε τα ευρήματα στα ίντερνετς, τότε δεν νομίζω ότι μας κάνει το civil service.


----------



## Themis (Feb 8, 2012)

Θα έλεγα central government ή central administration. Το "δημόσιο με τη στενή έννοια" αντιστοιχεί στην πρώτη βαθμίδα της κλιμάκωσης central government/ general government/ public sector.


----------



## Themis (Feb 8, 2012)

Παραθέτω τη συνόψιση που είχα κάνει πριν 2-3 χρόνια σε μια συζήτηση για τη σχετική ορολογία:


> *Central* *Government* – Κεντρική δημόσια διοίκηση
> *General* *Government* – Ευρύτερη δημόσια διοίκηση ( = Κεντρική δημόσια διοίκηση + περιφερειακή/τοπική διοίκηση + οργανισμοί κοινωνικής ασφάλισης + διάφορα νομικά πρόσωπα δημοσίου δικαίου, όπως νοσοκομεία)
> *Public* *Sector* – Δημόσιος τομέας ( = Ευρύτερη δημόσια διοίκηση + δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις και οργανισμοί)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2012)

Θα μας έκανε, λες, για να πούμε _οφειλές του δημοσίου με τη στενή έννοια_;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Συνεισφέρω αυτό το PDF, όπου γίνεται διάκριση ανάμεσα σε Κεντρική Κυβέρνηση και Κεντρική Διοίκηση.
http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...vOSFBQ&usg=AFQjCNHfqHbs51WXqQtq_7cGnbY3Rgfnhg

Βγάλτε άκρη με τα συν και πλην, αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι εννοούν με τη «στενή έννοια».


Αντιγράφω ένα μέρος κι εδώ, να το έχουμε:

2. α) Με το άρθρο 2 (1Β) του ιδίου νόμου η Γενική Κυβέρνηση περιλαμβάνει
την Κεντρική Κυβέρνηση, τους Οργανισμούς Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, πρώτου και
δεύτερου βαθμού (ΟΤΑ) και τους Οργανισμούς Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης (ΟΚΑ),
σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια του Ευρωπαϊκού Συστήματος Λογαριασμών (Ε-ΣΟΛ).
β) Η Κεντρική Κυβέρνηση περιλαμβάνει την Κεντρική Διοίκηση και τα νομικά
πρόσωπα δημοσίου δικαίου, καθώς και τα νομικά πρόσωπα ιδιωτικού δικαίου που
ελέγχονται και χρηματοδοτούνται κυρίως από την Κεντρική Διοίκηση, εκτός ΟΤΑ και
ΟΚΑ.


----------



## Themis (Feb 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θα μας έκανε, λες, για να πούμε _οφειλές του δημοσίου με τη στενή έννοια_;


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κλασική περίπτωση όπου θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε το central government, εκτός πια κι αν το κείμενό σου κάνει λεπτές διακρίσεις.

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να σε απασχολήσει η διάκριση μεταξύ "κεντρικής κυβέρνησης" και "κεντρικής διοίκησης", που μάλλον οφείλεται στη ραγδαία μετατροπή των ΝΠΔΔ σε ΝΠΙΔ χωρίς αυτή να συνοδεύεται αναγκαστικά από πραγματική ιδιωτικοποίηση. Παραδοσιακά η νομική μορφή διάφορων δημόσιων και ημιδημόσιων φορέων ήταν χαοτική, η κατάταξή τους διέφερε από χώρα σε χώρα, δεν υπήρχαν ούτε κατά διάνοια απόλυτοι κανόνες, και γενικά εθεωρείτο δευτερεύον ζήτημα άπαξ και είχε κανονιστεί η κατάταξη των ΟΤΑ και των ΟΚΑ. Τώρα, όπως προκύπτει από το έγγραφο που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ, εφαρμόζεται η ευρωπαϊκή τυποποίηση στον τομέα αυτό κατά τρόπο ώστε να παρακάμπτεται η ποικιλία των νομικών μορφών: το κριτήριο είναι ποιος βάζει τα λεφτά.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 8, 2012)

Themis said:


> ...Τώρα, όπως προκύπτει από το έγγραφο που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ, εφαρμόζεται η ευρωπαϊκή τυποποίηση στον τομέα αυτό κατά τρόπο ώστε να παρακάμπτεται η ποικιλία των νομικών μορφών: το κριτήριο είναι ποιος βάζει τα λεφτά.



Εφαρμόζεται επίσης και η αγγλική ορολογία δουλικώς "μεταφρασμένη". Όχι άλλη "κεντρική κυβέρνηση"! Έλεος!;)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Εφαρμόζεται επίσης και η αγγλική ορολογία δουλικώς "μεταφρασμένη". Όχι άλλη "κεντρική κυβέρνηση"! Έλεος!;)


Α, δε θέλω τέτοια. Αφού όλοι ξέρουμε ότι η μετάφραση είναι σαν τη μαγειρική*. Όλοι μπορούν να ασχοληθούν μαζί της. 
___________________________
*@Αλεξ.: λαδί! λαδί!


----------



## Themis (Feb 8, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Εφαρμόζεται επίσης και η αγγλική ορολογία δουλικώς "μεταφρασμένη". Όχι άλλη "κεντρική κυβέρνηση"! Έλεος!


Να υποθέσω ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τη γενική κυβέρνηση; :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 8, 2012)

Themis said:


> Να υποθέσω ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τη γενική κυβέρνηση; :scared: :scared: :scared:



Μα τι λες τώρα! Κι εμένα είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου!:scared::scared::scared:


----------

